# Würfel



## godlike (5. Jul 2009)

Hi Community,

wie kann ich einen Würfel in Java bzw. Bluej zeichen. Wär super, wenn jemand schon einen fertigen Würfel (2D) hätte und den Quelltext hier posten könnte.


----------



## Landei (5. Jul 2009)

Was heißt 2D? Perspektivisch? Aufgeklapptes Netz?


----------



## godlike (5. Jul 2009)

perpektivisch...also normale Draufsicht


----------



## faetzminator (5. Jul 2009)

Ich würde das so machen, wie wenn ich das von Hand machen würde... einfach die (sieben) sichtbaren Eckpunkte der (drei) Flächen berechnen und danach diese Flächen zeichnen.


----------



## godlike (5. Jul 2009)

1D würde auch gehen, ich bin Anfänger, deshalb wäre es schön, wenn jemand mal kurz den Quelltext hier posten könnte.


----------



## faetzminator (5. Jul 2009)

Was wäre 1D :S ? Hab schnell gegoogled, Würfel kam dabei raus, sollte für die Berechnung der Kanten reichen, oder?


----------



## godlike (5. Jul 2009)

Okay, damit meinte ich eigentlich, dass nur eine Seite mit vier Ecken zu sehen ist, auf welcher sich dann die gewürfelte Augenzahl befindet...


----------



## Marco13 (5. Jul 2009)

Ach Mensch, sowas macht doch Spaß. Erstmal ein Rechteck. Das dann in 3x3 unterteilen, und abhängig von der Zahl mit drawOval Kreise reinmalen. Dann vielleicht noch mit einem GradientPaint einen Würfelaugendelleneffekt dazu. Vielleicht noch die Kanten abrunden. Schon versucht, oder willst du wirklich nur die Lösung? Dann Könntest du auch gleich Fotos von Würfeln mit DrawImage malen


----------



## godlike (6. Jul 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Ach Mensch, sowas macht doch Spaß. Erstmal ein Rechteck. Das dann in 3x3 unterteilen, und abhängig von der Zahl mit drawOval Kreise reinmalen. Dann vielleicht noch mit einem GradientPaint einen Würfelaugendelleneffekt dazu. Vielleicht noch die Kanten abrunden. Schon versucht, oder willst du wirklich nur die Lösung? Dann Könntest du auch gleich Fotos von Würfeln mit DrawImage malen



Ich würde es gerne machen, hab aber aufgrund Zeitmangels nicht viel Zeit um zu programmieren. :/


----------



## frapo (6. Jul 2009)

godlike hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde es gerne machen, hab aber aufgrund Zeitmangels nicht viel Zeit um zu programmieren. :/



Jo.. Zeit ist Geld. Ergo, was würdest du es dir kosten lassen, wenn jemand anders seine Zeit für die Lösung dieses Problem zur Verfügung stellen würde?


----------



## godlike (6. Jul 2009)

frapo hat gesagt.:


> Jo.. Zeit ist Geld. Ergo, was würdest du es dir kosten lassen, wenn jemand anders seine Zeit für die Lösung dieses Problem zur Verfügung stellen würde?



Ach komm schon, muss denn immer Geld im Spiel sein...fass dir ein Herz...


----------



## frapo (6. Jul 2009)

godlike hat gesagt.:


> Ach komm schon, muss denn immer Geld im Spiel sein...fass dir ein Herz...



 Dachte mir schon das sowas kommt.


----------

